# Fura-Zone



## HaleyNea (Jan 22, 2012)

Here is what happened: Preventing scar tissue, hair regrowth. I wish I were magic.? - Yahoo! Answers

I am scared now because I applied Fura-Zone on top. It says do not apply to _deep_ or puncture wounds unless recommended by a vet. Has anyone done that? Also--I feel so stupid! How could I have been so stupid to use something that isn't safe for other animals. I am never using this product again.


----------



## Equinesse (Dec 4, 2011)

Just clean the Furazone off and don't worry about the scarring until there is a scab. The scab can be dressed with a softening ointment like a triple antibiotic one for human use, and when it falls off you can use the ointment until full healing takes place. If the flap won't seat a vet can trim it off to prevent infection and the wound should continue to close up on its own. The basic rule for wound care is if it's wet, dry it and vice versa so while it's open don't apply creams or oils and after it's scabbed then apply the emolient to keep it soft.

I threw Furazone out of the medicine cabinet decades ago. I developed an allergy to it and don't like the warning label. There are far superior wound salves on the market now, most all of them better and safer than Furazone.


----------



## HaleyNea (Jan 22, 2012)

Equinesse said:


> Just clean the Furazone off and don't worry about the scarring until there is a scab. The scab can be dressed with a softening ointment like a triple antibiotic one for human use, and when it falls off you can use the ointment until full healing takes place. If the flap won't seat a vet can trim it off to prevent infection and the wound should continue to close up on its own. The basic rule for wound care is if it's wet, dry it and vice versa so while it's open don't apply creams or oils and after it's scabbed then apply the emolient to keep it soft.
> 
> I threw Furazone out of the medicine cabinet decades ago. I developed an allergy to it and don't like the warning label. There are far superior wound salves on the market now, most all of them better and safer than Furazone.


I will clean th stupid Furazone off as soon as I go to the barn tomorrow. Tossing it from my first aid kit.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I use furazone as a treatment for small wounds, I have used it on deep wound to get bye until the vet gets there, they have never told me not to use it


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Do you automatically believe everything you read on the internet?

Fura-zone is a very useful product although there are others I like better for most things. 

Fura-zone promotes the growth of proud flesh as does any water used after the initial cleaning of a wound. More proud flesh often means more scarring.

On the other hand, you need proud flesh to fill in the gap to close the wound if the skin is completely broken through and the wound was NOT sutured or could not be sutured. Proud flesh is nature's band-aid. It fill in the gap where skin is missing (particularly on the lower leg) and closes the wound to infection. Once the proud flesh has covered in the gap in the skin, then you use something that promotes healing and regrowth of hair. At that time, any water or any product like Fura-zone is inappropriate. You do not want an over-growth of proud flesh. 

But, PLEASE do not believe everything you read on the internet. Remember, it is only one person's opinion -- not documented truths. 

[ps. Keep your Fura-zone. It is still useful.]


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Get some Vetericyn, I swear it has crack in it.
It really works miracles, you can use it on just about anything.
It is worth the money, I promise!
It was all I used on my mares injury back in September 2010.
Fist picture is the day it happened after I flushed it out.
Second picture was only two weeks later, her stitches only lasted like three days before she ripped them out, so vet said to just leave it open.
Third picture was taken in December although it was completely healed in November.
She is perfectly sound and has just about no scar.


----------



## Equinesse (Dec 4, 2011)

You don't need proud flesh to fill in the wound. Proud flesh is over granualization of tissue and should be minimized under a vet's care if there is an overgrowth. Granulation is fine, proud flesh isn't. Furazone promotes it but wouldn't as much if not used in the initial healing phase which to many rush to put something on it instead of gently cleaning the debris and leaving it alone, uncovered if at all possible. Horses are great self healing machines and unfortunately is why proud flesh can take hold so quickly and produce far more tissue than required. I suppose it's something inate to their survival in the wild.

Proud flesh is unlikely to develop on a head wound but more so scarring will occur so don't panic about the furazone and just manage the care of the wound in a way that will lessen the scarring. Letting it dry and then softening the scab with a triple antibiotic ointment should be all you need but if signs of infection set in, like it not scabbing or pus coming from it let your vet take a look at it. Hopefully, your horse is current on its tetanus vaccine as well.


----------



## Nitefeatherz (Jan 23, 2012)

Cherie said:


> But, PLEASE do not believe everything you read on the internet. Remember, it is only one person's opinion -- not documented truths.
> 
> [ps. Keep your Fura-zone. It is still useful.]


I work as a licensed veterinary nurse in an animal hospital on overnights/emergency- I can't TELL you what an idiot "Dr. Google" can be. Too many times people believe bad information they get off the internet. There's just as much bad information as good and the people who give out that bad information are just as confident they are right as the ones who actually know what they're doing! :wink:


----------

